# Lwc wales



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

Anybody currently with the london womans clinic in cardiff? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 2_mums123! (Oct 17, 2015)

I am hun x


----------

